# SuperHeterodyne Receiver - rotary switch??



## Kelmark1 (Mar 22, 2019)

Does anybody know e where this mini-switch is available? its on wishlist here at PedalPCB 









						Mini Rotary Switch (1P8T) - PedalPCB.com
					

Rotary Switch




					www.pedalpcb.com
				




I picked up a couple off ebay (I think but not sure)  and while usable,  its too big to attach directly to the PCB and I'd rather use the mini switch. if anyone knows of of a source for them, I like to know. Thanks


----------



## Robert (Mar 22, 2019)

Hopefully they should be in stock sometime in the next week... In the meantime you can get them from Adafruit.








						Mini 8-Way Rotary Selector Switch - SP8T
					

When you need a lot of options, you need a Mini 8-Way Rotary Selector Switch. This is basically a single-pole to 8-throw switch. As you rotate the knob around, the middle pin will make  ...




					www.adafruit.com


----------



## Kelmark1 (Mar 23, 2019)

thanks, if your pretty sure you'll have them soon, I'll wait til you get them


----------



## Robert (Mar 23, 2019)

They cleared customs today so hopefully by the end of the week.


----------



## tdukes (Mar 25, 2019)

Have anyone ordered from adafruit? I was thinking about getting a couple of the TSSOP-28 breakout boards from them to bread board a MAX9722 headphone circuit. I don't suppose the TTSOP-16 would fit the FV-1 breakout sold here?


----------



## Robert (Mar 25, 2019)

TSSOP-16 is a finer pitch than SOIC-28 of the FV-1.  

I could have some made up but it would take a couple weeks to get them so you might be better off going through adafruit if you're in any sort of hurry at all.


----------



## tdukes (Mar 25, 2019)

I went ahead and ordered a few from adafruit. I am waiting on woodpecker and the 1p8t switch to place my next order. I put the 1p8t in the order from adafruit and came back here to order module-8, dmd-2 and duo-phase without the woodpecker, but I see FV-1 is now of stock. I guess I am still waiting. (I've only built 1 of the last 9 I ordered so I'm good. I do have 10 enclosures on the way from tayda.)


----------



## Robert (Mar 25, 2019)

FV-1's were ordered this morning so should be here by the end of the week.

The new Woodpeckers are here, just waiting on an order from Mouser so I can verify them.

1P8T's _should _be here in the next couple days, I need them as well so I can verify the Mini Heterodyne.


----------



## tdukes (Apr 1, 2019)

Robert said:


> TSSOP-16 is a finer pitch than SOIC-28 of the FV-1.
> 
> I could have some made up but it would take a couple weeks to get them so you might be better off going through adafruit if you're in any sort of hurry at all.



I got these in from adafruit. I hope I am able to solder these. This is for a headphone amp. Here is a comparison of the TSSOP to the SOIC.


----------



## Robert (Apr 1, 2019)

Liquid flux, drag soldering, and some desoldering wick just in case... 

It won't be as bad as you think.


----------



## tdukes (Apr 2, 2019)

Robert said:


> Liquid flux, drag soldering, and some desoldering wick just in case...
> 
> It won't be as bad as you think.



One side looks pretty good.  The other, not so good. But all the pins are connected and there are no shorts between pins!


----------

